
Oracle Will Kill Java Browser Plugin with JDK 9 in 2017 - edwinjm
http://news.softpedia.com/news/oracle-will-kill-java-browser-plugin-with-jdk-9-in-2017-499538.shtml
======
eli
This appears to be the actual announcement: [https://blogs.oracle.com/java-
platform-group/entry/moving_to...](https://blogs.oracle.com/java-platform-
group/entry/moving_to_a_plugin_free)

~~~
greenyoda
Which is extensively discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984288)

